#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition

## hchugtai

Do any body has this electronic version of ths book?

See More: AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## Pratap

thanx

----------


## ajiskp

Thank You

----------


## nim_agrawal

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## projek2

Thank Q

----------


## Pedro Romero

Dont find it

----------


## nim_agrawal

ttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## akindofloner

where is this?

----------


## edson.ortega

Can I get a copy or link????, please

----------


## saadataziz

where is the link? Can anybody send me the link

----------


## engrfaisal

I also need this book. can somebody share this?

See More: AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## mediaramesh

where is the link........

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## bonjun

link please... thanks

----------


## Fas

thanx

----------


## Polymer

plissss! share it
thank you

----------


## MOKWUNYE

Where is the link?

----------


## kibakobo

I am new to this forum. 
Will some body tell me the reason why not every one in this thread is not getting the link.
Kindly who ever got this link I need it.

Thnks!

----------


## kwy1970

i need it too! anybody have it? thanks.

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Kindly forward the link for the ebook.

My email id bzbipin@gmail.com

Regards

Bipin

----------


## viswanathankasi2

where is the link man???????????????

----------


## mkhurram79

Every body is saying thank you with out reading out the whole thread. There is no link and i cant understand for what all members are doing so.


I would like to request all plz read out before u say thanks.See More: AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## viswanathankasi2

pl. upload the link

----------


## ukeje

Thanks lol

----------


## ukeje

Thanks 4 the stuff!

----------


## shady.mamdouh

thanks

----------


## shady.mamdouh

I though i have to comment to view the download link, unfortunately it is not thiat way. can any one send me the link to download the book. i need it for important plzzzzz

----------


## tony_black

You may find it here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ngoichson

Thanks for sharing  :Smile: )

----------


## shady.mamdouh

Thanks Tony

----------


## f81aa

tony_black, thank you

----------


## hussein_elgenedy

Thanks for sharing

----------


## aisen

tony_black, thank you

See More: AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks tony_black

----------


## juncreek

Thanks for sharing tony: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## wcbphx

Tony, the link has expired. Can you please re-post. Thanks

----------


## sumon emam

CAN ANYBODY RE-UPLOAD THE FILE.  OR SEND THE LINK TO hossain.emam@gmail.com.
THANKS.

----------


## forever0311

Can please share it again. Thanks.

----------


## selmagis

Follow: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Onthego:

----------


## PrncssJ

So, I'm thinking that since it has been a while the links that were posted have expired. Does anyone else have the link?

----------


## selmagis

@PrncssJ, find **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## umchemist

Any way I can get a copy as well?

----------


## muhanadfakhri

Dear all, can any one please re-post the pdf link, or please forward to muhanad_faiz@yahoo.co.uk

thanks and regards

----------


## Orduhlaski

Hi all

can someone pls advise the difference between 
AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition and 
AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition Revised

Thannks

----------


## maxtom

thanks

See More: AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 5th edition

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
Please share AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 6th edition 2016
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## mavericklf1

Please share again.  The link is dead

----------


## fhairan

Hello,
Can someone please share this file with me.
fauziah.hairan@gmail.com
thank you!!

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
 Please share AACE's Skill & Knowledge of Cost Engineering 6th edition 2016
 or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
 thank you in advance

----------

